

Interviews: Linus Torvalds Answers Your Question - JeremyNT
http://linux.slashdot.org/story/15/06/30/0058243/interviews-linus-torvalds-answers-your-question

======
sandGorgon
_I have to say, I don 't really get the hatred of systemd. I think it improves
a lot on the state of init, and no, I don't see myself getting into that whole
area.

Yeah, it may have a few odd corners here and there, and I'm sure you'll find
things to despise. That happens in every project. I'm not a huge fan of the
binary logging, for example. But that's just an example. I much prefer
systemd's infrastructure for starting services over traditional init, and I
think that's a much bigger design decision.

Yeah, I've had some personality issues with some of the maintainers, but
that's about how you handle bug reports and accept blame (or not) for when
things go wrong. If people thought that meant that I dislike systemd, I will
have to disappoint you guys._ \- Linus

